# Windows 7 BSOD Frequently



## AJTSkydive (Sep 27, 2009)

Good evening gentlemen. I've been experiencing frequent BSODs while doing everything from browsing the internet to playing games.

AMD Phenom II X4 20 Processor 3.32 GHz
4 GB Ram
64 Bit Operation System Windows 7 Home Premium (Not activated yet, soon.)

The following are the last few reports I've got. The minidumps are attached as well. If you have any questions, please ask, but I'm pretty novice when it comes to computers, so you may have to walk me through it a bit.

Thank you for your time.

```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	4e
  BCP1:	0000000000000007
  BCP2:	00000000001102EC
  BCP3:	0000000000000001
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\092509-16453-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Andrew\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-28343-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409[/url]

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt




Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	4e
  BCP1:	0000000000000007
  BCP2:	000000000010D92A
  BCP3:	0000000000000001
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\092609-17468-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Andrew\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-24640-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409[/url]

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	4e
  BCP1:	0000000000000007
  BCP2:	0000000000111A56
  BCP3:	0000000000000001
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\092609-16171-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Andrew\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-24984-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409[/url]

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
```


----------



## AJTSkydive (Sep 27, 2009)

Incorrectly submitted the zip. My apologies.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please follow these instructions - http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Attach the resulting zips to your next post.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AJTSkydive (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## AJTSkydive (Sep 27, 2009)

Problem resolved. The power supply was installed incorrectly...overheated.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad it was solved. Thanks for posting back.


----------



## ndzacher (Oct 31, 2009)

I am confused on what to do. I followed the steps on the link, but why do I need to post it back on the site here?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

ndzacher said:


> I am confused on what to do. I followed the steps on the link, but why do I need to post it back on the site here?


I must ask the question then ... what else would you do with ~30-50mb of dumps and system files? Is there someone else that wants them?

They are your files to do with as you please.

If you would like our help, please start a new thread.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## booksrule9 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi jcgriff2, I'm having the same problems. Please help me out, thanks.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

booksrule9 said:


> Hi jcgriff2, I'm having the same problems. Please help me out, thanks.


Please start your own thread.


----------

